# Where can i find the really tiny bowls?



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

I've seen the really tiny bowls in peoples pictures on here and am wondering where you got them. I have been searching in stores and online and haven't had much luck. I've seen a lot of cute ones on here. Can anyone give me a website to find them? I have a bowl for Luna but it is too big, I need one of the small ones.


----------



## treehousepie (Oct 29, 2010)

I got mine at Petsmart! They are in the hamster area .


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmm.. Maybe different locations carry different bowls. The one closest to me didn't have the really tiny ones.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

I've seen tiny bowls at Wal-Mart....I use to work in the pets dept. in one so I saw little bowls every day


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I got mine at a small local pet store but I have seen them at Petsmart too in the small animal section


----------



## treehousepie (Oct 29, 2010)

I think I saw some at Target aswell .


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

Mine are small white ceramic bowls and I got them at the dollar store.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I use creme brule bowls from pier 1. $1.50 each


----------



## PennyPooper (Sep 2, 2010)

I bought small 3oz glass condiment bowls in the housewares section of Target. Six pack for $10. I keep 2 bowls in her cage: 1 for kibble and the other for treats like soft cat food, baby food and other treats. It's much easier to switch them out and only have to wash every few days. She never tips them over and they're too small to climb in.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Mine are President Choice Creme Brulee bowls - eat the creame brulee first


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i second Target...i use the small, ceramic 1.5" dip/condiment bowls...they are plain white which is a little boring but it makes things such as kibble counting & seeing if someone has used a bowl as a litterbox verrrrry easy. the sides are not super high but they are also heavy enough that they don't tip when even my chunkier ones plonk themselves part way in. you have to get them in the store though. that's the only crappy part.


----------

